# Problem: Java2 SDK for OS X?



## michaelsanford (May 16, 2003)

I'm taking a course on OOP and they use Java as the model (instead of Objective-C, unfortunately )

My problem is that the rest of the class are, of course, Windows users.

The prof stated quite clearly that we have to use the J2SDK (http://java.sun.com/products/jdk/1.2/download.html) becaue that's what the T.A.s will use to mark our assignments.

Now, I don't see a JDK build for OS X...just a Linux build for i586, which I presume is incompatible with my G4.

I'm worried about using Project Builder, since it seems to add a tonne of Aqua-specific stuff that will make me fail all my assignments.

Am I worried for nothing? What would you all suggest? Should I select a specific Java project type that will be compatible with the bare JDK?

PS I've never programmed in Java or used JDK before, so sorry if these questions seem needless or senseless


----------



## gumse (May 16, 2003)

You can use all the command lina java tools in the MacOS X Terminal. 
javac etc...
I think you have to install the (free) Apple Developer Tools, but if you have Project Builder, you already have them installed.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 16, 2003)

Yeah I have the latest DevTools set.

Where can I get a command-line reference (list)?

Do you mean that the terminal tools are actually a compatible JDK (i.e., I won't fail my assignments because they use special libs )?


----------



## wiz (May 16, 2003)

Hey ur taking about Java. Pure Java.

it will work!


----------



## gumse (May 17, 2003)

In terminal, type "apropos java" , gives a list of all the java related tools. Then fx. "man javac" for each tool to get a manual.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 17, 2003)

thanks a lot gumse!


----------



## billbaloney (May 20, 2003)

And if you're looking for friendly IDEs, you should check out Eclipse and NetBeans.  I'm working in NetBeans right now, but I think I would have preferred to have set this project up in Eclipse.  Each IDE has its camps, but it's worth it to check both of them out.


----------



## billbaloney (May 20, 2003)

...And in terms of JDK releases, OS X is pretty much up to date right now.  The latest installed release is 1.4.1, which is current (and very, very helpful...if you were working on a FreeBSD machine right now and trying to use 1.4.1 features, you'd be deeply bummed).

You can see the version installed on your machine here:

/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions

Look at what CurrentJDK is aliased to.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 20, 2003)




----------



## elander (May 21, 2003)

If you're learning Java for the first time, check out BlueJ (www.bluej.org). It's a free tool to interactively program and test applications, specifically built as an educational tool, to help newcomers to learn Java. There is also a book, "Objects first with Java", written to introduce OOP with BlueJ.


----------



## billbaloney (May 21, 2003)

Oh yeah, and Bruce Eckel is a total legend.  His "Thinking In Java" is a great book.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 21, 2003)

Yeah I got BlueJ already, thanks 
I'll definately look at those two books, since there is no course manual...


----------



## wiz (May 22, 2003)

jedit.org


----------

